# alla cortese attenzione



## Entusia

Hi guys!
Ho una domanda per voi:
sto aiutando un mio amico a scrivere una lettera di presentazioni da indirizzare ad una scuola di master.come è giusto iniziare secondo voi?
in italiano sarebbe: alla cortese attenzione dell'Ufficio selezioni o qualcosa del genere.In inglese? 
grazie a tutti!! buona giornata


----------



## Malaya

Perche non inizi semplicemente con "dear Sirs" e  "ufficio selezioni" rimandi a "destinatario"


----------



## yuhan

Letteralmente: to the kind attention of the Personell Department
Normalmente questa voce va in alto a destra e poi si può cominciare la lettera con "dear Sirs" come afferma Malaya


----------



## Einstein

Spelling: Perso*nn*e*l* (it's a French word).


----------



## Entusia

ok scriveremo così!
grazie a tutti


----------



## Minci

Hi Guys....

some potential suppliers are sending me their quotation for a website set-up... I'd like to reply them saying that "I will --sottoporre-- your offer --all'attenzione-- of my colleagues next Monday"

Hope this context is clear enough....

Thanks for your kind help!


----------



## k_georgiadis

I will submit your offer to my colleagues next Monday.
I will pass your offer on to my colleagues next Monday.
I will bring your offer to the attention of my colleagues next Monday.


----------



## Minci

A million thanks Georgia!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Minci said:


> A million thanks Georgia!


 
You're welcome. I am the wrong gender to be called Georgia!


----------



## Minci

I know man...
just to cut your nick!


----------



## pennylanejenny

*D*a domanda è come poter tradurre come premessa in una lettera di richiesta lavorativa l'italiano "*Alla vostra cortese attenzione*. Sono una ragazza italiana che...."

*G*razie, Penny

*U*n dubbio è se poterla tradurre con "To Your polite attention" come ho letto da un'amica, ma dubito sia errato..
ancora grazie, penny


----------



## underhouse

_To your kind attention_?


----------



## pennylanejenny

*C*iao underhouse, "to your kind attention" quindi è corretto? vada per questa soluzione?

Grazie


----------



## underhouse

pennylanejenny said:


> ciao underhouse, "to your kind attention" quindi è corretto? vada per questa soluzione?
> 
> Grazie


 
Ciao pennylanejenny,
penso che sia così ma non sono sicuro quindi ti consiglio di aspettare altri pareri!


----------



## pennylanejenny

*O*k grazie..spero arrivino presto pareri di conferma allora


----------



## Leo57

Hi there

For the kind attention of: Mr. R. Smith
(this is the best way, if you know the person's name)

For your kind attention 
(impersonal as we don't know who we are sending the letter to)

We don't often put the word _kind_ in, but there were plenty of hits for it, so why not.

Ciao
Leo


----------



## pennylanejenny

Thank *yo*u so much Leo!

Penny

I have only one doubt Leo, why writing, "*For* your kind attention" instead than "*To *your kind attention", why *for* instead of *to*?

Thanks a lot, 
Penny


----------



## housecameron

pennylanejenny said:


> why *for* instead of *to*?


 
I'd say it's a fixed rule.
It's OK


----------



## pennylanejenny

Thanks a lot Housecameron!
Thank you everybody 

Penny


----------



## Leo57

Yes it is a fixed rule, it's just more natural, however, I was surprised to see many "hits" for "to".   For the attention of (especially on an envelope) is often abbreviated: F.A.O. Miss Smith (you might see: f.a.o. / F.a.o. )  (Personally, I could never say "to", but it may not be considered "grammatically" wrong)

Ciao
Leo


----------



## housecameron

Leo57 said:


> however, I was surprised to see many "hits" for "to".


 
Hi Leo 
many of those hits probably come from Italian natives. In fact, all my colleagues tend to use "to" = alla, literally.


----------



## Leo57

Hi there Housecameron
You may have a point there!!  These little words are such a pain, we should start a new thread entitled "Painful Prepositions" to see if we can get to grips with them once and for all. Ciao Leo


----------



## pennylanejenny

Thank you so much Leo!
Thanks a lot Housecameron!

Penny


----------



## giramondo

Salve a tutti,
come si traduce in inglese "vorrei portare alla vostra attenzione il seguente accadimento"

grazie per la collaborazione

Ciao


----------



## Manuel_M

*I would like to bring to your attention the follwing incident*
*I would like to bring this incident to your attention.*
(I'm assuming that *accadimento *means _incident_ or _happening_. I have never come across the word before)


----------



## Einstein

Alternatively:
*I would like to draw your attention to this incident.*


----------



## pepelina

Hi guys,

Is there any abbreviation of it? In Italy we use "C/A".

Thank you

Pepy


----------



## london calling

pepelina said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is there any abbreviation of it? In Italy we use "C/A".
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Pepy


Ciao!

FAO: For the attention of

FAO Mr Smith
Engineering Department
University of Timbuctoo


----------



## pepelina

Thank you!!!
University of Timbuctoo? Interesting 

Pepy


----------



## tvbright

Hi!
I'm writing a covering letter and I red on a web site that generally it's better to address it to a specific person, that is generally named in the advertisment for the job. Now the advert i saw says to address the cvs and letters to "The Manager". So would it be ok to write "  For the kind attention of The Manager of ..."?
And how will I start the letter then? "Dear manager?" "Dear Sir?" ..another problem is that I know the manager is a lady but it's not mentioned in the advert.. Could you help me, please?


----------



## Leo57

tvbright said:


> Hi!
> I'm writing a covering letter and I *read  *.... and *advertisement* (typos)
> So would it be ok to write "
> For the kind attention of The Manager *of*...
> And how will I start the letter then? "Dear manager?" "Dear Sir/Madam" ..another problem is that I know the manager is a lady but it's not mentioned in the advert.. (perhaps it will be better to just pretend you don't know!)



Hi there
To be honest in this instance you don't really need it but you can do it as above if you prefer.
or (simply)
The Manager
Any Company
Any Street
Any Town

Ciao
Leo


----------



## tvbright

Leo57 said:


> Hi there
> To be honest in this instance you don't really need it but you can do it as above if you prefer.
> or (simply)
> The Manager
> Any Company
> Any Street
> Any Town
> 
> Ciao
> Leo



Maybe I'll prefer this one! Nice and easy! 
Thanks a lot!!


----------

